# EXCLUSIVE review of KRELL 707 AV PREAMP



## chrisy (Jan 19, 2009)

*WE HAVE THE KRELL 7070 AV PREAMP EXCLUSIVE!* READ the REVIEW By Ken Taraszka at HomeTheaterReview.com:

In the world of high-end audio, few brand names come with as much fanfare as Krell. The entire life of this company has been dedicated to making the highest-end products on the market and pushing the envelope further and further forward with each new release. The Evolution 707 AV preamp is their new reference AV preamp, offering 8.4 channels of audio output, Krell proprietary video scaling and processing and four-to-one HDMI switching with the ability to decode all the new codecs of Blu-ray and HD DVD, as well as absolute top of the line analog performance. The Krell Evolution 707 is designed to be the hub of the finest music and home theater systems on the planet. While its $30,000 price tag will keep it as only a dream item for many of us, for the Warren Buffetts of the world, this piece strives to be the absolute cream of the crop in the AV preamp world, while all its modern technology should keep it current for years to come.

The massive size and weight immediately call attention to the Evolution 707, while its simplicity of design and features enable it to perform better. The Evolution 707 is 17 inches wide, 10 inches tall, 22 inches deep and weighs 49 pounds, so you'll either need some help to safely position it into your rack or to let your dealer do the install and save your back. 

Twelve output channels allow for dual center speakers and four subwoofers with a variety of implementations for each of them, with the options based on the number of subs used. If you have only a single subwoofer, it is defaulted to LFE and to supplement the small speakers. Once you add more, options for stereo subs, LFE, Small and more come into play. Output channels offer balanced, single-ended and Krell's proprietary CAST™ outputs that allow enhanced performance when using this with other Krell gear. Audio inputs include a balanced analog input and seven sets of single-ended stereo inputs, a 7.1 analog input, two stereo CAST™ inputs, four optical and coaxial digital inputs and one out each, as well as both tape and VCR loop ins and outs. 

Video connectivity consists of four composite and S-Video and three component video inputs, with one each for the main and secondary zones, four HDMI inputs and one HDMI output. Krell's onscreen display is available on all video output and the video section can scale analog inputs to 1080p/60Hz. All video is transcoded up to HDMI but, as always, HDMI is not transcoded to analog. The Evolution 707 offers a second zone video output via component with accompanying analog stereo outputs, but the unit will not decode digital inputs for the second zone so a second stereo analog connection might be necessary, depending on your sources. The Evolution 707 does not offer room correction.

The remote is exactly what you'd expect from a top of the line Krell component, as it is machined from a solid block of aluminum. It is simple in its layout and is functional (despite lacking backlighting) but let's face it: if you are dropping this kind of cash on an AV preamp, you aren't using the included remote even if it is nicely built. Control of the Evolution 707 is handled by the four 12-volt trigger outputs, one input, an RS-232 port for syncing with third-party controllers, an RC-5 in and two Krell Link connectors for controlling other Krell gear in your system. 

The digital processing circuitry of the Evolution 707 runs in dual precision mode, with a word length of 64 bits to maximize performance. The preamp mode allows both stereo and multi-channel analog inputs to bypass all digital circuitry while separate power supplies for both analog and digital sections ensure the best performance, and are made with custom low-noise transformers and regulators. The Evolution 707 uses a standard 15-amp IEC connector for power and has a hard power switch on the rear of the unit and a standby activated by the remote or front power button. 

The Hookup
I have had many of the top AV preamps made today, but the Evolution 707 physically dwarfs them all. This preamp is nothing short of huge and packs the significant weight you would expect from a beefcake component like the Evolution 707. Safely unpacking the preamp requires two people; I unpacked it myself without incident, but I wouldn't recommend it. I had to restructure my AV rack, as fitting this monster in requires 13 inches, as Krell recommends three inches of breathing room above it. I was glad I did, because this unit runs hot, even when in standby mode.

The build quality of the Krell Evolution 707 AV preamp is beyond reproach. My unit came in a beautiful brushed aluminum finish. with red and blue lights and a blue-ish purple display. The variations of finish with shiny arched plates in the middle and the large brushed aluminum face with small and evenly dispersed buttons for functions spread across it, the display to the top left of the front and that massive machined volume knob in the middle make this a piece of gear that will inspire lust in any man. All the surfaces are finished to perfection. Not only does it look great, it feels amazingly solid. The centrally-placed volume knob is massive and feels incredibly smooth. It looks so good that you'll want to get up to use it rather than the remote. The buttons offer excellent tactile feedback when depressed, and lighting to confirm the action. Source buttons have two lights above them, so you can tell which is playing in which zone.

Connecting the Evolution 707 to my system was simple, thanks to HDMI. I connected my PS3, a Denon DVD2500BTCI Blu-ray transport, Toshiba HD-XA2 HD DVD player and cable box to the four HDMI ins and ran the single out to my Sony 70-inch XBR HDTV. I also ran the component video output of my cable box to the component ins to test the scaling of the Evolution 707. My Teac Esoteric DV-50s was connected via both stereo balanced and single-ended multi-channel connections and my Apple Airport Express was hooked up with an optical digital feed. All channels were run with Transparent Reference balanced interconnects and speaker wires, initially through a Mark Levinson ML 433 three-channel amp, then later to Krell's Evolution 403 three-channel monster amplifier to power a variety of speakers used for this review, specifically the Escalante Fremonts, Definite Technology Mythos STs and Canton Vento systems. I ran AC power to the unit through my PurePower 700 power regenerator, which helped keep the preamp powered up with stable, regenerated electricity. The physical connectors on the preamp were superb. I personally hate the HDMI connector in general, not the one-cable HD audio-video functionality it brings us, but the actual connector itself. Often HDMI connections are loose or tough to engage and they can wiggle out from minimal force while you're adjusting other wires in a system, but thankfully, this is not so with the Krell Evolution 707. The HDMI connections were easy to engage and locked in solidly, staying firmly in place. All connectors were first-rate on this piece, over-built from the hefty gold single-ended connectors to the robust balanced ins and outs. 

The back panel was laid out very well, allowing easy access to all connections. The HDMI ports were closer together than I'd have liked, but I was able to fit even large cables to them without an issue. This was especially important to me in this review, since despite owning some of the largest AV racks made and having them four inches from the rear wall, this preamp went almost to the back of my rack and sometimes I had to locate the connection by feel. I was happy that once I made the connections I could forget about them.

Once all the connections were made, I fired up the rig and went through the menu, which is pretty simple and basic. Pick your source, assign its input and assign how to reproduce the signal from that source. You set your maximum display resolution, then enter speaker size and distance, set the levels and you are good to go. A very nice microphone and cable come with the Evolution 707 for auto speaker set-up, but this feature is awaiting software revisions, so I did this manually. Being an early release unit, mine also did not support the new codecs in bitstream, so I had to pass LPCM for these in this review. I initially had some strange and inconsistent results with the Evolution 707 locking onto certain digital signals, but a call to Krell tech support got me the newest software and resolved these issues. I let the Krell burn in for a week before sitting down to do any critical listening. 

For more info and to comment, go to HomeTheaterReview.


----------

